# Bike Rental South of France!!



## willem3 (Apr 14, 2007)

Need some help! I have one potential bike shop lined up. However! I wouldn't mind a back-up recommendation. I will be in the St. Tropez/Frejus/Ramatuelle area. Any suggestions? Looking for either a hardtail or full suspension with disc brakes. Something high end or on the medium end. Thank you in advance!!!:thumbsup: 

I will be there next week. Starting Sunday the 12th thru the 18th.


----------

